# Vic's Mad House



## outrageous (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys! So I am a big party guy and the theme for my next party (in January) is Mad House.

This video below, along with the audio, is what inspired the theme.





My last two partys were Mardi Gra themed and Strip Club themed, and I want something dark now.

I need ideas! Any ideas. I don't want like ghosts, and vampires type of terror, i want something different. Like creepy. Dolls with blood, hanging mannequins, etc.


----------

